# Best paint for kitchen?



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

For painted the primed areas, not the cabinets.

Yes, you Benjamin Moore dealer has good advice! Satin will look a whole lot better and not show the imperfections as much as a semi-gloss. It is also washable. Save the semi gloss for your trim.

Dont use Behr!


----------



## ssla (May 15, 2007)

Bad experiences here with Behr also, the only thing I like Behr for is their web site that you can see what colors look good in what rooms, and come up with color combos. I put satin in my kitchen and regret it. Wish I'd used semi gloss, my satin doesn't wash well


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Okay on the flip side, I have used Behr and have not had any problems. I have the kitchen and bath paint in eggshell enamel in my kitchen and bath. One coat and resists moisture a little better then comparable Behr paints. 

The BEST option you listed, however, would be Benjamin Moore, as they are a paint specialty store, not a all-in-one kind of big box store.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

The Ben Moore is by far the better choice

Eggshell, satin, semi-gloss are all good choices for washability
The paint make a difference too, some are made to be more washable than others

Though I'm confused by the recommendation of a waterborne enamel (Impervo) for walls?
I agree it's the most washable, but It's not really my first choice for walls

Trim, woodwork, cabinets, shelves, tables...yup yup yup yup yup


I'd recommend Zinsser's Perma-White as the best for kitchens
The only thing is, it can only be tinted light colors or pastels

If looking for a darker color, I'd suggest Moore's K&B by Ben Moore
It's the next best and excellent

The Valspar would be way down on the list
In fact, above only the Behr, which is at the very bottom of the barrel
It's not that you can't sometimes get a decent looking project out of those (but it won't look like Ben Moore that's for sure), it just takes so much more work, paint, and any other-than-perfect conditions and you can have a big mess on your hands


----------



## stash (May 16, 2007)

*Thanks for your comments*

Thanks for all you replies. Since I posted I called the Ben Moore company, and they also said the Impervo was a good choice for my kitchen. We talked about the BM Kitchen & Bath 322 but I said I like a smoother finish i.e. no brush marks, which can be sometimes seen with BM which the BM rep also said. Thus the Impervo would be better for me. The rep also said the finish on the Impervo was in between a satin and semi-gloss.
Thanks again 
Stash


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

stash said:


> ...I like a smoother finish i.e. no brush marks, which can be sometimes seen with BM which the BM rep also said. Thus the Impervo would be better for me.


No argument there

Although I'd say "less" brush marks with the Impervo enamel than the latex paint
I wouldn't say "no" brush marks with the Impervo
But the stuff levels out real nice



stash said:


> The rep also said the finish on the Impervo was in between a satin and semi-gloss.


I would agree there also

There's no "standard" for those sheens per say, so it's hard to say exactly
But I'd say Satin Impervo is almost a semi-gloss...but not quite

Good Luck
And please post back how it comes out!


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

The only one of those I would use is the Benjamin Moore, or Sherwin wWilliams. I don't know who rates this stuff for Consumer Reports, but I gaurantee you it is not the pros who paint fro a living. The Satin Impervo has a very nice sheen to it, be careful of semi-glosses, they are prettty shiny for large surfaces, especially the Sherwin Williams.


----------



## stash (May 16, 2007)

I will let all know how it comes out. I usually go with to a paint store down the road, but they do not carry BM Impervo, just Regal and Aquavelvet. Another store about 2 miles down the road does sell the Impervo, BUT wasnt' too keen on matching my color "from Valspar" just wanted to use a close color from a BM chip. My wife took months to choose this color so I would like it to be right on. I might just buy the Impervo from one store and go to my normal paint dealer "BM" to add the color. This dealer has been excellant matching colors in the past by eye. I hope they understand?--afterall it's not my fault if they don't carry the type of paint I perfer.

Thanks to all


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

The regal would be fine too in my opinion but that comes from not having experience with Impervo.


----------



## stash (May 16, 2007)

Just curious:
Why not Imprevo for walls--Is it too shiny??
Is it too sticky?---I hate sticky paint--


Thanks






slickshift said:


> The Ben Moore is by far the better choice
> 
> Eggshell, satin, semi-gloss are all good choices for washability
> The paint make a difference too, some are made to be more washable than others
> ...


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

stash said:


> Just curious:
> Why not Imprevo for walls--


Well...
I suppose I'll have to give you some background to answer your question, as part of the reason is "it wouldn't really occur to me"

It used to be that latex paints went on walls, and oil paints were used for trim

Waterborne enamels such as Impervo were invented to replace the oil-based paints we used for trim

Just as it wouldn't occur to me to use an oil trim paint on the walls (though I've done it at customer's request), it wouldn't occur to me to use a waterborne enamel (trim paint) on the walls

If someone wanted a shinier than eggshell paint on the walls, I'd suggest a premium latex paint....which often means a latex enamel (technically) as it's more washable than mere "latex paint"
-_latex_ enamel being a less expensive enamel than _waterborne_ enamel-

A latex enamel doesn't have the leveling characteristics (smooth out brush marks) or hardness and durability of a waterborne enamel, but is sort of over-kill for most wall applications and is more expensive

For trim, cabinets, windows, etc. I strongly recommend waterborne enamels
I like them very much



stash said:


> Is it too shiny??


That's a personal opinion
But if you are asking my personal opinion then yes...IMO
I'm not fond of semi-/high-/gloss/satin on walls
I prefer it on trim/cabs/shelves...
But if you want shinier than eggshell, my opinion shouldn't sway you


stash said:


> Is it too sticky?---I hate sticky paint--


Errrr....that's a tricky one

To me, as a professional, it's great
It has many of the good characteristics of oil-based paint, of which I am old enough to have learned on, but is more forgiving and has water clean-up

However, my beloved, a tried and true DIYer that has done her share of painting H A T E S it
She always ends up with a sticky goobered-up mess
And she's not real keen on taking my suggestions on how she can improve her technique
Lol

Basically, she goes to slow and over-brushes
So, like oil, when you go too slow and over-brush, you end up with a sticky mess
_Latex_ enamels are much more forgiving to both of these then _waterborne_ enamels
But then, they leave more brush marks too...etc...

That doesn't mean many, many DIYers don't enjoy using it
But if you are a slow painter who over-brushes, and doesn't care to adjust techniques, you could end up with a sticky mess


----------



## stash (May 16, 2007)

*Thanks*

If I read you properly, you are saying to go relatively fast when using this Impervo paint. 
FYI
I plan on cutting in one wall at a time, then roll the rest of the wall. So I should go fast? and do not overbrush. Meaning don't go into already painted area again?----Hard to do "for me" unless I am doing this wrong, because I go into the cut area with the roller as close to the edge as I can. I do not plan on cutting in, waiting any signifigant time "hours, and them finishing the wall. 

Estimate for one wall----cutting in--10 minutes using Purdy angle brush 2 inch wall to ceiling, 5 minutes for the rest of cut in. total maybe 20 minutes, then I will roll. Total time for one wall 20 minutes plus/minus a couple of minutes. 


Thanks for all you comments and help!


stash


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

I can't say for cutting and rolling this stuff
I've never done it on a wall

I can tell you cutting a wall, then rolling the wall (as opposed to cutting in the whole room, then painting the whole room) is the proper procedure for any paint sheen, except maybe flat

You asked if it was sticky
_I_ don't think so
My DIYer painter does...with her it turns into a sticky mess
She doesn't like it
She's not quick, and tends to overbrush
That's all I can say about that really


----------



## ftcbski (Jul 21, 2011)

There have been several references that the Behr paint sold at HD is not as good as Consumers rates it. Can someone please say more about why it is not a good paint?


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

as was already mentioned benjamin moore impervo satin is the best i have used.


----------



## Kevo in Bama (Dec 13, 2011)

Please don't use Behr. Yo will not be happy with it.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

ftcbski said:


> There have been several references that the Behr paint sold at HD is not as good as Consumers rates it. Can someone please say more about why it is not a good paint?


 

http://www.diychatroom.com/f4/commenting-behr-paints-867/


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Also , this thread is 4 years old


----------



## Kevo in Bama (Dec 13, 2011)

*Ftcbski, Hope this helps answer your Question*

I have been painting for 25 years and I will not paint anything using this paint. The paint has a bad reputation in the painting ind. I have saw it bubble up on walls. I have had lots of calls from people who have had this happen. They were wanting to know what they did wrong. It wasn't them, it was the paint. The same thing for their deck stains and paints. Home depot really pushes this product. Not everybody that uses Behr has a bad experience, but it's to big of a chance for me to take.


----------

